# tesão da minha vida



## juaritos

Hello Forum,

I have this sentence that I don't understand, do you know what it means? 

*tesao da minha vida!*

I think is Tesoro de Mi Vida..or Treasure of my life, but the word tesao, doesnt match Tesoro- tesauro... is that another way of saying "tesauro= tesoro=treasure" Please help me either in Spanish or English, Thanks!


----------



## César Lasso

Hola Juaritos,

Yo sé portugués de Portugal y me ha hecho gracia porque a este lado del "charco", "tesão" es "erección" (deseo sexual). Ten en cuenta que "tesão" es el sustantivo derivado de "teso" y que en español tenemos el vocablo hermano "tieso". De todos modos, he consultado un diccionario que además del significado anterior, recoge también, para el brasileño informal, "deseo, motivación".

Por lo cual, y a espera de otras sugerencias más acertadas, yo traduciría la expresión por "deseo de mi vida" (o incluso "ansia de mi vida", si es que encaja en el contexto).

Saludos,

César


----------



## juaritos

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, creo que has acertado. Es algo que dijo un Brasileiro, e informal fue el contexto, entonces estoy casi segura que eso quiso decir, y no lo otro jajaja. Te agradezco bastante tu ayuda y espero ayudarte en el futuro!

J


----------



## olivinha

También se puede entender como _paixão da minha vida_ (pasión de mi vida). Apesar de la denotación sexual que tiene la palabra _tesão_, en Brasil se la utiliza informalmente en muchas ocasiones que no tiene nada que ver con sexo, pero quizás con placer, voluntad o deseo.
Por ejemplo: _tesão de comida_ o _hoje tô sem tesão nenhum para escrever_


----------



## olivinha

César Lasso said:


> Yo sé portugués de Portugal y me ha hecho gracia porque a este lado del "charco", "tesão" es "erección" (deseo sexual). Ten en cuenta que "tesão" es el sustantivo derivado de "teso" y que en español tenemos el vocablo hermano "tieso".
> Saludos,
> César


 
Hola, César.
Lo que me hecho gracia fue, durante la solemne cerimonia de apertura de la Legistaura, escuchar el Rey Juan Carlos pidiendo el "máximo tesón" a los políticos:
El Rey pide «el máximo tesón» para «tejer el consenso en las grandes políticas de Estado».


(Não me leve a mal, hein, com todo meu respeito.  )


----------



## Vanda

Foreros: Quando encontrarem um hilo escrito em inglês neste fórum, por favor,  em vez de respondê-lo, cliquem no triângulo vermelho para que alguém o mova para o fórum apropriado, ou seja, para o Portuguese.
Neste fórum aqui escrevemos em espanhol ou português somente.

A Moderadora


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Hola, César.
> Lo que me hecho gracia fue, durante la solemne cerimonia de apertura de la Legistaura, escuchar el Rey Juan Carlos pidiendo el "máximo tesón" a los políticos:
> El Rey pide «el máximo tesón» para «tejer el consenso en las grandes políticas de Estado».
> 
> 
> (Não me leve a mal, hein, com todo meu respeito.  )


 
Sería por aquelo da erótica do poder


----------



## Outsider

Também têm tesão na Galiza, Mangato?


----------



## Mangato

Não, nesse sentido. Somente teso.

Tesón, en galego quer dizer rigidez, ou seja que a orige e a mesma.
Também significa perseverancia, força de vontade


----------



## Naticruz

olivinha said:


> Hola, César.
> Lo que me hecho gracia fue, durante la solemne cerimonia de apertura de la Legistaura, escuchar el Rey Juan Carlos pidiendo el "máximo tesón" a los políticos:
> El Rey pide «el máximo tesón» para «tejer el consenso en las grandes políticas de Estado».
> 
> 
> (Não me leve a mal, hein, com todo meu respeito.  )


 
Mira Olivinha. También lo he oído y en la cualidad de «buena» portuguesa, me causó gran extrañeza esa palabra en la boca del reye, dicha públicamente y además en aquellas circunstancias. Claro que eso motivó mi curiosidad por investigar el vocablo y llegué a la conclusión que en España no tiene el significado sexual del que se reviste en Portugal, por lo menos en los diccionarios que consulté.
Mejores saludos


----------



## ceballos

Nunca ouvi tesón como uma palavra relacionada com o sexo, mas sim refere-se à decisao e perseverância, ao esforço em fazer uma coisa bem.


----------



## César Lasso

Jo, qué bonito. Había relacionado "teso" con "tesão" y con el español "tieso", pero olvidaba la palabra "tesón". Efectivamente, significa "perseverancia".

Lo que me fascina es cómo una misma raíz de la primitiva lengua original (latín) evoluciona a partir de una misma idea por caminos tan diferentes en las dos lenguas hermanas (digámoslo así: la "rigidez" sexual y una especie de "rigidez" de la voluntad).

También he oído "estoy tieso" con el sentido de "no tengo nada de dinero".

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

César Lasso said:


> Jo, qué bonito. Había relacionado "teso" con "tesão" y con el español "tieso", pero olvidaba la palabra "tesón". Efectivamente, significa "perseverancia".
> 
> Lo que me fascina es cómo una misma raíz de la primitiva lengua original (latín) evoluciona a partir de una misma idea por caminos tan diferentes en las dos lenguas hermanas (digámoslo así: la "rigidez" sexual y una especie de "rigidez" de la voluntad).
> 
> También he oído "estoy tieso" con el sentido de "no tengo nada de dinero".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, César. También lo oigo muy a menudo. Lo peor no es oírlo sino que también lo estoy! 
Un abrazo

PS:- «Estou tesa/o, en portugués


----------



## Mangato

César Lasso said:


> Jo, qué bonito. Había relacionado "teso" con "tesão" y con el español "tieso", pero olvidaba la palabra "tesón". Efectivamente, significa "perseverancia".
> 
> Lo que me fascina es cómo una misma raíz de la primitiva lengua original (latín) evoluciona a partir de una misma idea por caminos tan diferentes en las dos lenguas hermanas (digámoslo así: la "rigidez" sexual y una especie de "rigidez" de la voluntad).
> 
> También he oído "estoy tieso" con el sentido de "no tengo nada de dinero".
> 
> *tieso**, sa**.*
> (Del lat. _tensus_, tendido, estirado).
> 
> *1. *adj. Duro, firme, rígido.
> *2. *adj. Tenso, tirante.
> *3. *adj. Afectadamente grave, estirado y circunspecto.
> *4. *adj. Terco, inflexible.
> *5. *adj. coloq. *muerto* (‖ sin vida).
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=tieso
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> Saludos.


 

Sí, hay un dicho muy popular: _Estoy más tieso que la mojama,_ para indicar que estoy absolutamente sin dinero_._


----------



## César Lasso

Cuántas "fraternales" coincidencias, Naticruz! Yo también estoy más tieso que la mojama! Menos mal que las sonrisas no son tributables (de momento).

Por cierto, yo nunca había oído _Estou teso [dos bolsos]_; sólo en relación a la otra parte de los pantalones _[a braguilha]._ La expresión que conozco para penuria económica es _Estou liso_.

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

César Lasso said:


> Cuántas "fraternales" coincidencias, Naticruz! Yo también estoy más tieso que la mojama! Menos mal que las sonrisas no son tributables (de momento).
> 
> Por cierto, yo nunca había oído _Estou teso [dos bolsos]_; sólo en relación a la otra parte de los pantalones _[a braguilha]._ La expresión que conozco para penuria económica es _Estou liso_.
> 
> Saludos.


No te fíes, Amigo, porque aquí en Portugal no se sabe jamás. Mientras podemos sonreír a la bartola, déjame hacerlo placenteramente
Mejores saludos


----------

